# Whats a good brand for dvd/tv combi , alba, bush, toshiba??



## poppy1 (2 Mar 2010)

Hi
Im looking to buy a dvd/tv combi for a kids playroom/games room. Need a combi that i can hang on the wall so the young lad wont break all the dvds. 
Also need one that a playstation will connect to (S-Video Socket does that mean you can plug in a ps)
But i also want a decent size one 22inch so the hubbie can watch the football..........

I just want to know are all brands the same nowadays? Argos have ones for under 300 (bush and alba) or over 300 (toshiba)
Just wondering which is the best to buy (as my budget is about 300)

Thanks


----------



## vandriver (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Whats a good brand, alba, bush, toshiba??*

Given a choice I'd go for the Tobisha.I have a laptop and a dvd player from them and both are good quality.


----------



## mathepac (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Whats a good brand, alba, bush, toshiba??*

Toshiba


----------



## Digger (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Whats a good brand, alba, bush, toshiba??*

Lidl ,do a cheap combi ,for a round 100, considering VHS is almost obselete I wouldn't consider putting much money into something like this.


----------



## Eng Car 1 (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Whats a good brand, alba, bush, toshiba??*

I'd go with Toshiba or some other reputable brand given a choice. 

Alba and Bush are both the same company, factory and parts and I would avoid them.


----------



## poppy1 (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Whats a good brand, alba, bush, toshiba??*

thanks all 
found a toshiba one for €335 with bracket on pixmania and it seems to tick on the boxes.


----------



## tomvpowell (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Whats a good brand, alba, bush, toshiba??*

I like pansonic personally, but I reacon each to their own


----------



## smiley (6 Mar 2010)

*Re: Whats a good brand, alba, bush, toshiba??*

DO NOT touch any Alba product with a 40 foot barge pole!!


----------



## pudds (6 Mar 2010)

*Re: Whats a good brand, alba, bush, toshiba??*

Bush or Alba.....  Toshiba or the bee's knee's..... Panasonic.


----------



## bullworth (6 Mar 2010)

*Re: Whats a good brand, alba, bush, toshiba??*



smiley said:


> DO NOT touch any Alba product with a 40 foot barge pole!!



why ? I have a Bush flat screen TV  from Bush (same as Alba) which is performing very well after 2 years and ticks all the boxes for me in terms of value for money while having all the features you could wish for.


----------



## pudds (6 Mar 2010)

*Re: Whats a good brand, alba, bush, toshiba??*



bullworth said:


> why ? I have a Bush flat screen TV  from Bush (same as Alba) which is performing very well after 2 years and ticks all the boxes for me in terms of value for money while having all the features you could wish for.




But what about 'Quality'  not meaning to sound insulting, but maybe it does what it says on the tin for you... and if so grand....but others may cringe.

Put it this way...would you rather own a BMW or a Skoda


----------



## bullworth (7 Mar 2010)

*Re: Whats a good brand, alba, bush, toshiba??*



pudds said:


> But what about 'Quality'  not meaning to sound insulting, but maybe it does what it says on the tin for you... and if so grand....but others may cringe.
> 
> Put it this way...would you rather own a BMW or a Skoda



Maybe I need glasses but the picture is perfect. It wasnt intended to be a home cinema  and its miles better than the CRT Sony  telly I used to have previously. A Skoda isn't a bad car either 

I wouldnt tell anyone not to touch a Skoda with a bargepole  similar to the original comment I was responding to.


----------

